# Kommentar Button ohne Funktion



## Tikume (11. August 2016)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Kommentar absenden-Button keine Funktion mehr hat bei mir. Das Problem habe ich unter Chrome & Firefox.

Da offensichtlich Kommentare erstellt werden scheint es auch kein allgemeines Problem zu sein. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Seite mehrere 500er geworfen hat, ob das in Zusammenhang mit den Serverproblemen steht und nun die Ursache des Problems ist kann ich natürlich so nicht sagen.

 

[attachment=14087:buffed.jpg]


----------



## Hyder (11. August 2016)

Ich habe bei mir ein ähnliches Problem. Ich kann auf Kommentare nicht Antworten. Weder mit Firefox noch mit dem Internet Explorer. Nach dem betätigen von "Antwort absenden" kommt immer: "Kommentar wird gespeichert ... Bitte warten" und an der Stelle bleibt es dann.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

Schaut mal bitte, ob das immer noch passiert.


----------



## Hyder (11. August 2016)

Leider hat sich nichts geändert und das Problem besteht für mich weiterhin.


----------



## Tikume (11. August 2016)

Jetzt kommt " Ausnahmezustand!". Ist der IBN 5100 etwa noch nicht angekommen?  

 

Ansonsten keine Änderungen, "Kommentar absenden" hat bei mir keine Funktion, sprich ein klick führt zu keinerlei Reaktion. Wenn der Ausnahmezustand vorbei ist gucke ich mal noch mit Firebug wie es da aussieht.

 

Was ich halt nach wie vor seltsam finde:

http://www.buffed.de/cfiscripts/ajax/package/cfajax.js Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 500 (Internal Server Error)$A.sendMessage @ cfajax.js:147
cfajax.js:90 Uncaught  Error: Internal Server Error
 
http://www.buffed.de/cfiscripts/ajax/package/cfajax.js ist an für sich aber aufrufbar. Ich nehme mal an das Skript selbst versucht Sachen nachzuladen und da wird der Server Error dann verursacht?

 

 

Unter Edge im Prinzip dasselbe. Unterschied: Nach dem klick bleibt der Cursor dauerhaft das Handsymbol das normal hier nur beim Mouseover von Links kommt.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

Also ich habe ein paar Sachen whitelistet bei cloudflare, probiere es bitte nochmal. Ggfs. mal STRG + F5


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

test test


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

asdsda sdasd asdas dasd


----------



## myxir21 (11. August 2016)

Geht bei mir auch nicht


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

Das ist besch .. eiden zu Analysieren, weil es hier nicht passiert. -.-


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Meine Fehlerbox 

 

Chrome Version 52.0.2743.116 m


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2016)

Das ist besch .. eiden zu Analysieren, weil es hier nicht passiert. -.-

 

Ja, sowas ist doof. Können wir dir irgendwas an debugging infos liefern, was dir hilft?

Ach ja, betreffen tut es offenbar alle Computec-Seiten, also auch pcgames.de


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2016)

Warum auch immer - es geht wieder.


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2016)

bei mir auch


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2016)

Auf pcgames.de besteht das Problem allerdings noch.

gamesaktuell.de geht.


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2016)

Auf PCG immer noch?


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2016)

Das langsame Posten im Forum und auch die Ausfälle bei den Kommentaren sollten jetzt nicht mehr auftreten!


----------

